# Goodbye, 2013



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Bryton2341 (Jan 27, 2014)

That was so Awesome!! Made me cry, as I have just lost my beautiful Boy! 
Love the quote! Thanks for sharing!! 
Best!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Your videos are great! Very touching. I totally enjoyed watching Dixie's passage through 2013, and I wish you both many, MANY more happy years together. She is a beautiful, athletic, smart, and well trained golden. I was impressed at the effortless way she is able to jump through the ring. She gets some nice height. I also like the stop motion running shot with all 4 off the ground. You two seem to have a very deep bond. Keep up the great work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great Video-I just love your Dixie!

You have done a fantastic job training her.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent video. Dixie is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

She loves you no matter what.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Bryton2341 said:


> That was so Awesome!! Made me cry, as I have just lost my beautiful Boy!
> Love the quote! Thanks for sharing!!
> Best!


Thank you!
And I'm so sorry for your loss. </3 



alphadude said:


> Your videos are great! Very touching. I totally enjoyed watching Dixie's passage through 2013, and I wish you both many, MANY more happy years together. She is a beautiful, athletic, smart, and well trained golden. I was impressed at the effortless way she is able to jump through the ring. She gets some nice height. I also like the stop motion running shot with all 4 off the ground. You two seem to have a very deep bond. Keep up the great work.


Thanks, alphadude!
Our bond seems to have deepened over the past year. <3 It may seem hard to believe, but I actually had trouble feeling a special bond with Dixie for the first several months of having her. I really truly loved her, but just didn't feel it. You know what I mean? It's kind of hard to explain.
I didn't start feeling something with her until she was about 9 months. And it grew from there, but 2013 just felt special. <3



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great Video-I just love your Dixie!
> 
> You have done a fantastic job training her.





Wendy427 said:


> Excellent video. Dixie is such a sweetheart!


Thank you both very much!! :wave:


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

1995yope said:


> Thanks, alphadude!
> Our bond seems to have deepened over the past year. <3 It may seem hard to believe, but I actually had trouble feeling a special bond with Dixie for the first several months of having her. I really truly loved her, but just didn't feel it. You know what I mean? It's kind of hard to explain.
> I didn't start feeling something with her until she was about 9 months. And it grew from there, but 2013 just felt special. <3


I hear that. Ax and I got off to a rocky start too once upon a time but now we're best buds.


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

I like the video! Thank you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know how I managed to get to Easter and not see your video!, wonderful footage of Dixie as always x


----------

